# WHO DO U THINK WON THIS HOPP



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

http://s195.photobucket.com/albums/z36/aal...nt=phone098.flv


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

My Webpage


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: team all stars


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

THAT SHIT WAS STUCK


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

FUC THIS TOPIC YOU KNOW WHO WON FOOL.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Jan 30 2008, 01:17 AM~9819970
> *FUC THIS TOPIC YOU KNOW WHO WON FOOL.
> *


all stars :biggrin:


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

team allstars took the win


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

I DONT SEE WHATS SO EXCITING ABOUT WEIGHTING A CAR DOWN, HOPPING IT, AND IT GETTING STUCK...YIPPY


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jan 30 2008, 08:29 AM~9821241
> *I DONT SEE WHATS SO EXCITING ABOUT WEIGHTING A CAR DOWN, HOPPING IT, AND IT GETTING STUCK...YIPPY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

team all stars takes that win :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

isnt sticking automatically loosing


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jan 30 2008, 05:17 PM~9824355
> *isnt sticking automatically loosing
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

team *** stars,suck balls :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 30 2008, 03:56 PM~9824651
> *team *** stars,suck balls :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


fucking hatter go suck a dick


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jan 30 2008, 02:49 AM~9819879
> *http://s195.photobucket.com/albums/z36/aal...nt=phone098.flv
> *


deamteam homeboy in a real way!!!!


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS IN A REAL REAL WAY HOME BOY IF YOU AINT WITH US YOUR AGAINST US


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 30 2008, 06:57 PM~9826544
> *TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS IN A REAL REAL WAY HOME BOY IF YOU AINT WITH US YOUR AGAINST US
> *


palabra


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Jan 30 2008, 07:34 PM~9826277
> *deamteam homeboy in a real way!!!!
> *


are u looking at the right video :biggrin:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 30 2008, 09:57 PM~9826544
> *TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS IN A REAL REAL WAY HOME BOY IF YOU AINT WITH US YOUR AGAINST US
> *


i no u got hit hard homeboy in a real way ha ha!!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*THAT SHIT GOT STUCK!*


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Jan 30 2008, 02:02 AM~9819916
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: team all stars
> *


X2


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Jan 30 2008, 09:32 PM~9827433
> *i no u got hit hard homeboy in a real way ha ha!!!!
> *


THE ONLY THING HITTING HARD IS THE DEATH WAGON HA HA!!!!


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 30 2008, 11:27 PM~9828493
> *THE ONLY THING HITTING HARD IS THE DEATH WAGON HA HA!!!!
> *


*THE DEATH NOMAD GOT PUT TO SLEEP*


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 30 2008, 07:26 PM~9826205
> *<span style='color:blue'>NO HATING KEEPING IT REAL YALL NOW WHO TOOK THAT *


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 30 2008, 07:57 PM~9826544
> *<span style='color:blue'>AGAINST YOU IS RIGHT IM YOUR WORST FUCKEN NIGHTMARE*


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 30 2008, 11:49 PM~9828679
> *AGAINST YOU IS RIGHT IM YOUR WORST FUCKEN NIGHTMARE
> *


COME ON HOMIE U AINT SHIT YOU WANT TIPS ON HOW 2 BUILD A CAR COME SEE ME CUZ YOU GOT JUNK OR YOU CAN CALL ME 8185819221 ILL SHOW U HOW 2 BUILD A REAL CAR


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 30 2008, 08:36 PM~9827482
> *THAT SHIT GOT STUCK!
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## BIGMRAY (Jan 31, 2008)

BIG JOHN GOT THAT AGEN TEAM HOW HIGH & ALLSTARS ALL DAY LONG :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMRAY_@Jan 31 2008, 01:00 AM~9829199
> *BIG JOHN GOT THAT AGEN TEAM HOW HIGH & ALLSTARS ALL DAY LONG  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: x2


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID (Jul 27, 2006)

And these are the days of our lives.
AYE CHISME!!!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHOSEN101 (May 18, 2007)

ALL STARS ALL DAY THEY STAY ON BUMPER..........


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 31 2008, 12:13 AM~9828873
> *COME ON HOMIE U AINT SHIT YOU WANT TIPS ON HOW 2 BUILD A CAR COME SEE ME CUZ YOU GOT JUNK  OR YOU CAN CALL ME 8185819221 ILL SHOW U HOW 2 BUILD A REAL CAR
> *


*I GOT A 91 CADILLAC HEARSE IF YOURE INTERESTED IN A REAL DEATH WAGON NOT AN IMITATION NOMAD!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

* RULERZ DONT LIE 
HATERS DO
IM NOT WITH YOU 
IM AGAINST YOU*</span>


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 31 2008, 12:38 AM~9829030
> *:yessad:  :yessad:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 31 2008, 05:05 PM~9833275
> * RULERZ DONT LIE
> HATERS DO
> IM NOT WITH YOU
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 31 2008, 04:52 PM~9833180
> *I GOT A 91 CADILLAC HEARSE IF YOURE INTERESTED IN A REAL DEATH WAGON NOT AN IMITATION NOMAD!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 31 2008, 02:05 PM~9833275
> * RULERZ DONT LIE
> HATERS DO
> IM NOT WITH YOU
> ...


 :thumbsup: big boy all the all stars gave you props that night i dont think no one is hating on you dogg but when you hopped the wagon head to head just look at the video props on 100 though 
remember the game is about to get good


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 31 2008, 05:08 PM~9834267
> *:thumbsup:  big boy all the all stars gave you props that night i dont think no one is hating on you dogg but when you hopped the wagon head to head it broke but props on 100 though
> remember the game is about to get good
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *ATLEAST SOMEBODY IS KEEPING IT REAL!!!!!!!*


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

OH YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 31 2008, 11:22 PM~9838905
> *OH YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> *


hi my boy :cheesy:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 30 2008, 11:47 PM~9828663
> *NO HATING KEEPING IT REAL YALL NOW WHO TOOK THAT
> *


team allstars TOOK THAT WHATS WRONG WITH YOU FOOL WAS YOU HIGH WHEN YOU SEEN THE HOP


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOSEN101_@Jan 31 2008, 02:46 PM~9833128
> *ALL STARS ALL DAY THEY STAY ON BUMPER..........
> *



I FEEL YOU SON WE DO STAY ON THE BUMPER WE DONT STAY GETTING STUCK OR STAY LEVELING OUT LIKE THE DREAM TEAM THINKING WERE DOING SOMETHING :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :loco: :loco: :nosad:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Feb 1 2008, 01:14 PM~9842698
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jan 30 2008, 09:29 AM~9821241
> *I DONT SEE WHATS SO EXCITING ABOUT WEIGHTING A CAR DOWN, HOPPING IT, AND IT GETTING STUCK...YIPPY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Feb 2 2008, 12:51 AM~9847463
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 4 2008, 04:28 PM~9864220
> *
> 
> 
> ...



IM GOING 2 BRAKE YOU OFF OLD MAN JUST WATCH :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BRING IT ON


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 4 2008, 07:49 PM~9865944
> *IM GOING 2 BRAKE YOU OFF OLD MAN JUST WATCH [/size]*





> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


LET ME GET HIM FIRST!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 4 2008, 10:38 PM~9867090
> *BRING IT ON
> 
> 
> ...


look at the guy holding the ruler.. happy did u give him your boots :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

IF U WANT SOPME OF ME COME GET IT;;;;;;;;;;;;IF U DON'T HAVE AN A GAME THEN KEEP UR JUNK AT HOME;;;;


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 4 2008, 10:43 PM~9867140
> *look at the guy holding the ruler.. happy did u give him your boots :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

COMMING TOO GET U;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WATCH OUT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## ChickenChiChi (Jan 8, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChickenChiChi_@Feb 4 2008, 11:55 PM~9867621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE ARE TOO HOT ASS CARS FROM TEAM ALLSTARS :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

MIKE D WHAT UP WITH YOU MY BOY THAT BOY BIG AL IS TALKING CRAZY SON


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

Man that caprice would be tight if the wheels was where they belong.. thats crazy!! :biggrin: 

Its not for me but if it works then fuck it Swing that shit. :biggrin:


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

team all stars is going the breake that shit off


> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 4 2008, 10:59 PM~9867237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Feb 5 2008, 03:55 PM~9871278
> *team all stars is going to break that shit off
> *





I feel you


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Feb 5 2008, 05:17 PM~9871843
> *
> I feel you
> *



:uh:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 5 2008, 06:05 PM~9872151
> *:uh:
> *



YOUR FUNNY


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Feb 5 2008, 06:40 PM~9872417
> *YOUR FUNNY
> *


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Feb 5 2008, 06:50 PM~9872503
> *
> *



JESSIE WHAT IT DO.. G MORG WHAT UP FOOL


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Feb 5 2008, 07:01 PM~9872583
> *JESSIE WHAT IT DO.. G MORG WHAT UP FOOL
> *


dena 4 life bob what it do


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Feb 5 2008, 07:04 PM~9872612
> *dena 4 life bob what it do
> *



NOT MUCH TRYING TO COME OUT


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Feb 5 2008, 07:07 PM~9872640
> *NOT MUCH TRYING TO COME OUT
> *


kill it come get this town car to u give me 35 u know the rest


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Feb 5 2008, 07:09 PM~9872653
> *kill it come get this town car to u give me 35 u know the rest
> *



IAM WORKING ON IT RITE NOW BRO TRYING TO GET UP


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Feb 5 2008, 07:11 PM~9872674
> *IAM WORKING ON IT RITE NOW BRO TRYING TO GET UP
> *


i am about to sell out u are playin


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

G MORG YOU GOING TO THE BLACK OR WHAT


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

wtf is bragging about engineering like that all about? I'm sorry but it is NOT cool to have a car leaded down and thekind of 'engineering' thats its essentially making this pice of metal not a car anymore.
this shit is not that hard to figure out,you would NEVER need a rear suspension like that to get the lockup/bumper clearence/pivot point combo you want!

anyone can build that shit and 'win', it dont even have to have hydraulics.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Feb 5 2008, 07:12 PM~9872681
> *i am about to sell out u are playin
> *



FOR REAL LOOK I NEED TO GET THE REGAL OUT THE WAY AND I FOR SURE WILL BE READY WE NEED TO WORK SOMETHING OUT SON


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 5 2008, 07:12 PM~9872684
> *wtf is bragging about engineering like that all about?  I'm sorry but it is NOT cool to have a car leaded down and thekind of 'engineering' thats its essentially making this pice of metal not a car anymore.
> this shit is not that hard to figure out,you would NEVER need a rear suspension like that to get the lockup/bumper clearence/pivot point combo you want!
> 
> ...



MAN KILL IT B EVERY BODY GOT LEAD GET YOU SOME AND SIT DOWN


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Feb 5 2008, 07:16 PM~9872724
> *MAN KILL IT B EVERY BODY GOT LEAD GET YOU SOME AND SIT DOWN
> *


no lead no inches go get some or stay in the 40s :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

homie not everyone uses lead. me and a homie built this one and it has no lead

http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d89/jenn...YWARDHOP036.flv


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 5 2008, 07:22 PM~9872776
> *homie not everyone uses lead.
> *


what car do u know thats out on the bumper in 60s with no kind of weight


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

frame built for a buddies 64 wagon. 43 inch rear lock up, with only stretched lowers and wishbone. no crazy ass rear end suspension modifications


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

only weight in that car is the 14 batteries powering it

http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d89/jenn...YWARDHOP036.flv


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 5 2008, 07:28 PM~9872837
> *only weight in that car is the 14 batteries powering it
> 
> http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d89/jenn...YWARDHOP036.flv
> *



KING FISH KILL IT B BRING THAT WEAK ASS CAR WITH NO LED AND GET THAT SHIT CHOPPED THE FUCK HOW MANY INCHS ARE YOU DOING 27 OR 40 AND THATS 2 TO THE FACE AND 14 BATTS IF YOU EVER THINK ABOUT HOPPING G MORG OR ANY ALL STARS WITH THAT YOU CAN DIE SET IT ON FIRE AND TRY AGAIN ****** IS DOING 60 TO 105 INCHS READ SOME OF THESE TOPICS AND FIND OUT WHATS GOING ON


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

and what do u think thats going to do


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Feb 5 2008, 07:21 PM~9872764
> *no lead no inches go get some or stay in the 40s :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rofl: :yes: :yes:


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

king fish bring that wagon down we got one for that we will give u what u are lookin for thats how the team allstars do it in a real way holla if u want some


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Feb 5 2008, 07:48 PM~9873021
> *and what do u think thats going to do
> *



SHIT NOT MUCH YOU SEE NO CAR AROUND THE FRAME AND ITS DUSTY ASS A BITCH SO ISM GOING WITH 30 INCHS WHAT ABOUT YOU G MORG


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

gmorg- homie u asked if i knew a car doing 60's with no lead or added weight. i showed you. i didnt sit here and talk shit to anyone. i merely made the statement that not everyone uses lead. thus theres a car hitting 60's with no lead. 

DENA4LIFE_SB- homie anyone can build a car to stand on the bumper using lead and do 60 plus inches. its not that difficult. i choose not to weigh my car down to hit the bumper. and come on homie how is that car weak if its hittin 60's with no weight. and smackin bumper. and thats frames dusty becuz we have been workin on other cars as well and the frame belongs to the homies cousin who is also building a 65 impala at the same time. and the wagon needs sheetmetal work inside from the previous owners who hacked out the entire back seat floor pan to the rear. so its on the back burner, he aint in a hurry to have it done


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 5 2008, 07:18 PM~9873254
> *gmorg- homie u asked if i knew a car doing 60's with no lead or added weight. i showed you. i didnt sit here and talk shit to anyone.  i merely made the statement that not everyone uses lead. thus theres a car hitting 60's with no lead.
> 
> DENA4LIFE_SB-  homie anyone can build a car to stand on the bumper using lead and do 60 plus inches. its not that difficult.  i choose not to weigh my car down to hit the bumper.  and come on homie how is that car weak if its hittin 60's with no weight.  and smackin bumper.  and thats frames dusty becuz we have been workin on other cars as well and the frame belongs to the homies cousin who is also building a 65 impala at the same time.  and the wagon needs sheetmetal work inside from the previous owners who hacked out the entire back seat floor pan to the rear.  so its on the back burner, he aint in a hurry to have it done
> *


QUIT IT KING FISH THAT DUPLEX SHOULD BE DOING MORE THAN 60" WITH THAT LOCKUP, PLUS 14 BATTERIES IN 64 IS LIKE HAVING 25 IN G BODY. TALK ABOUT WEIGHT. :uh:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

nme1- hey homie we built that thing back in like oct or nov. the owner has changed some shit to it, it suppose to be doing more now. but still the point was that they wanted to see a car doing 60's without lead. and that was doing 60's without lead lol. and ur right it should be doing more, but its the matter of finding the right combonations that work for it, but we built the car and it left, its up to him now to get it to do more and what mods to do.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

what did i miss


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d89/jenn...YWARDHOP036.flv every one knows where im at nose up or shut up dont let past hop's fool ya


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

I GOT A WAGER FOR TEAM NO STARS? LETS HOP THIS SUNDAY FOR BACKBUMPERS? IF I WIN I GET YOUR BUMPER IF U WIN YOU GET MY BUMPER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Feb 5 2008, 09:36 PM~9874191
> *I GOT A WAGER FOR TEAM NO STARS? LETS HOP THIS SUNDAY FOR BACKBUMPERS? IF I WIN I GET YOUR BUMPER IF U WIN YOU GET MY BUMPER :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i know your bumper is worth some money because is has alot of weight in their the car wont even come back that how the scream team gets down :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :nono: :nono: :nono: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

what it do my boy big m ray :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGMRAY (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Feb 5 2008, 09:58 PM~9874466
> *i know your bumper is worth some money because is has alot of weight in their the car wont even come back that how the scream team gets down  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


WHATS UP MY BOY MAN FUCK THEM THIS IS TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS FUCK WHAT THEY THINK MY BOY THEY CANT SEE USE :wave: :wave: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## BIGMRAY (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Feb 5 2008, 09:58 PM~9874466
> *i know your bumper is worth some money because is has alot of weight in their the car wont even come back that how the scream team gets down  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

no lead


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 5 2008, 10:33 PM~9874847
> *no  lead
> 
> 
> ...


thats heavy as a dogs ass that got mo weight then the whole team allstars


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 4 2008, 09:55 PM~9867215
> *COMMING TOO GET U;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> 
> 
> ...


come get my dick shut up already youll get yours sucka
like the way you keep a picture of my car groupie :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Feb 5 2008, 11:03 AM~9869823
> *MIKE D WHAT UP WITH YOU MY BOY THAT BOY BIG AL IS TALKING CRAZY SON
> *


whut up big g this fool is full of himself (shit)  
even his stater bros. truck is garbage


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Feb 5 2008, 11:03 AM~9869823
> *MIKE D WHAT UP WITH YOU MY BOY THAT BOY BIG AL IS TALKING CRAZY SON
> *


whut up big g this fool is full of himself (shit)  
even his stater bros. truck is garbage


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Feb 5 2008, 08:36 PM~9874191
> *I GOT A WAGER FOR TEAM ALL STARS? LETS HOP THIS SUNDAY FOR DINNER IF I WIN I GET ALL U CAN EAT IF U WIN YOU GET MY CHONIES :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you could have my front bumper and give it to big gal


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

DIPN714- nice shit homie


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> BRING IT ON
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 5 2008, 06:22 PM~9872776
> *homie not everyone uses lead.  me and a homie built this one and it has no lead
> 
> http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d89/jenn...YWARDHOP036.flv
> *


MAN CALL ME I GOT LEAD 4 THE LOW LOW YOU NEAD SOME BAD :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 5 2008, 09:33 PM~9874847
> *no  lead
> 
> 
> ...


NO LEAD SO WHAT MAN. YOUR OLD ASS :tears: 2 MUCH. AND YOU HAVE WEIGHT THATS THE SAME SHIT :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 5 2008, 07:18 PM~9873254
> *gmorg- homie u asked if i knew a car doing 60's with no lead or added weight. i showed you. i didnt sit here and talk shit to anyone.  i merely made the statement that not everyone uses lead. thus theres a car hitting 60's with no lead.
> 
> DENA4LIFE_SB-  homie anyone can build a car to stand on the bumper using lead and do 60 plus inches. its not that difficult.  i choose not to weigh my car down to hit the bumper.  and come on homie how is that car weak if its hittin 60's with no weight.  and smackin bumper.  and thats frames dusty becuz we have been workin on other cars as well and the frame belongs to the homies cousin who is also building a 65 impala at the same time.  and the wagon needs sheetmetal work inside from the previous owners who hacked out the entire back seat floor pan to the rear.  so its on the back burner, he aint in a hurry to have it done
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMRAY (Jan 31, 2008)

WHATS UP BOYS :wave: :wave:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 5 2008, 06:12 PM~9872684
> *wtf is bragging about engineering like that all about?  I'm sorry but it is NOT cool to have a car leaded down and thekind of 'engineering' thats its essentially making this pice of metal not a car anymore.
> this shit is not that hard to figure out,you would NEVER need a rear suspension like that to get the lockup/bumper clearence/pivot point combo you want!
> 
> ...


WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU ON THIS TOPIC 4 YOU FUCKING LAME :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMRAY_@Feb 5 2008, 10:44 PM~9875386
> *WHATS UP BOYS :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 5 2008, 10:45 PM~9875391
> *WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU ON THIS TOPIC 4 YOU FUCKING LAME :0
> *


whut up d i see hating is in this year


----------



## BIGMRAY (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 5 2008, 11:50 PM~9875420
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP PUTO WHER IS THE KUSH MY BOY uffin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMRAY_@Feb 5 2008, 10:51 PM~9875429
> *WHATS UP PUTO WHER IS THE KUSH MY BOY uffin:
> *


up in smoke my boy


----------



## BIGMRAY (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 5 2008, 11:54 PM~9875449
> *up in smoke my boy
> *


MY BOY HOW WAS THE SUPERBOWEL MAN HIGH AND HAPPY TO SEE THEM LOUSE MY BOY uffin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMRAY_@Feb 5 2008, 10:58 PM~9875487
> *MY BOY HOW WAS THE SUPERBOWEL  MAN HIGH AND HAPPY TO SEE THEM LOUSE MY BOY uffin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


it was good im still here in phoenix with a couple of my homies game was the shit  
im flying out tommorow


----------



## BIGMRAY (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 5 2008, 11:59 PM~9875498
> *it was good im still here in phoenix with a couple of my homies game was the shit
> im flying out tommorow
> *


DAM IT I SHOULD OF WENT WITH YOU MY BOY I NO YOU TOLD ME BUT FUCK I HAD SOME SHIT TO DO MY BOY MAN AND YOU GAVE MY TIKIT TO THAT GIRL DID YOU FUCK MY BOY


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIGMRAY_@Feb 5 2008, 11:03 PM~9875517
> *DAM IT I SHOULD OF WENT WITH YOU MY BOY I NO YOU TOLD ME BUT FUCK I HAD SOME SHIT TO DO MY BOY MAN AND YOU GAVE MY TIKIT TO THAT GIRL DID YOU FUCK MY BOY
> *


 :biggrin:  dont trip i still season tix for the lakers


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMRAY_@Feb 5 2008, 11:03 PM~9875517
> *DAM IT I SHOULD OF WENT WITH YOU MY BOY I NO YOU TOLD ME BUT FUCK I HAD SOME SHIT TO DO MY BOY MAN AND YOU GAVE MY TIKIT TO THAT GIRL DID YOU FUCK MY BOY
> *


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

WHAT'S CRACKING MY BOYS? HOPE YOU GUYS ARE GETTING READY FOR THIS SUNDAY.


----------



## BIGMRAY (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 6 2008, 12:04 AM~9875522
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:   dont trip i still season tix for the lakers
> *


WHAT`S UP LETS TAKE THE STRIPERS THAT YOU NO YOU NO MY BOY WHAT AM TALKING ABOUT THEM HOS LOOK FUCKING GOOD MY BOY MAN FUCK IT LET`S GET WITH THEM THIS WEEKEND DO THE DO MY BOY


----------



## BIGMRAY (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 6 2008, 12:07 AM~9875536
> * WHAT'S CRACKING MY BOYS? HOPE YOU GUYS ARE GETTING READY FOR THIS SUNDAY.
> *


WHAT`S UP NENE WE STAY READY ALL DAY LONG YOU NO HOW THE BIG M DOES IT


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMRAY_@Feb 5 2008, 11:09 PM~9875541
> *WHAT`S UP LETS TAKE THE STRIPERS THAT YOU NO YOU NO MY BOY WHAT AM TALKING ABOUT THEM HOS LOOK FUCKING GOOD MY BOY MAN FUCK IT LET`S GET WITH THEM THIS WEEKEND DO THE DO MY BOY
> *


ya sabes que si thats on call you already know


----------



## BIGMRAY (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 6 2008, 12:11 AM~9875552
> *ya sabes que si thats on call you already know
> *


THAT RIGHT MY BOY SHIT ME UP WHEN YOU GET BACK FROM AZ O YA I WONT MY LABTOP BACK MY BOY


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMRAY_@Feb 5 2008, 11:14 PM~9875569
> *THAT RIGHT MY BOY SHIT ME UP WHEN YOU GET BACK FROM AZ O YA I WaNT MY LABTOP BACK MY BOY
> *


 :thumbsup: yessir i heard u got a chevy


----------



## BIGMRAY (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 6 2008, 12:16 AM~9875582
> *:thumbsup: yessir i heard u got a chevy
> *


MAN WHY YOUGOT TO SAY SOMETHING NOW THEY NO O WELL YOU NO HOW WE DO IT TEAM HOW HIGH & ALLSTARS MY BOY


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; don't hate just get u some pistons gate;;this old man is going to tear u an new asssssssssssssssssssss whole;ok;; remember big AL said it;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 6 2008, 07:21 AM~9876614
> *;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; don't hate just get u some pistons gate;;this old man is going to tear u an new asssssssssssssssssssss    whole;ok;; remember big AL  said it;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> 
> 
> ...


amen pastor what are u back sliding


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

no not back slideing ;;just put it in words u guys can understand;;got it;;;;;


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 6 2008, 09:31 AM~9877384
> *no not back slideing ;;just put it in words u  guys can understand;;got it;;;;by the way i like little boys;;;;;
> *


amen brother


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

> > BRING IT ON
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 6 2008, 10:43 AM~9877457
> *amen brother
> *


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

what it do team allstars


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 5 2008, 08:18 PM~9873254
> *gmorg- homie u asked if i knew a car doing 60's with no lead or added weight. i showed you. i didnt sit here and talk shit to anyone.  i merely made the statement that not everyone uses lead. thus theres a car hitting 60's with no lead.
> 
> DENA4LIFE_SB-  homie anyone can build a car to stand on the bumper using lead and do 60 plus inches. its not that difficult.  i choose not to weigh my car down to hit the bumper.  and come on homie how is that car weak if its hittin 60's with no weight.  and smackin bumper.  and thats frames dusty becuz we have been workin on other cars as well and the frame belongs to the homies cousin who is also building a 65 impala at the same time.  and the wagon needs sheetmetal work inside from the previous owners who hacked out the entire back seat floor pan to the rear.  so its on the back burner, he aint in a hurry to have it done
> *



LISTEN MAN SELL OUT ON THAT CHIPER OR BRING IT DOWN SO I CAN CALL BIG JOHN WITH THE DEATH WAGON TO PUT YOUR LAME ASS SHIT TO SLEEP


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 6 2008, 12:07 AM~9875536
> * WHAT'S CRACKING MY BOYS? HOPE YOU GUYS ARE GETTING READY FOR THIS SUNDAY.
> *



WHATS GOING DOWN


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Feb 6 2008, 10:50 AM~9877491
> *what it do team allstars
> *



WHAT UP FOOL YOU PUT THOSE PICS UP YET FOR THE TOWNCAR


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

not yet


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

S. D I THOUGHT YALL WAS COMING OUT WHAT HAPPEND


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Feb 6 2008, 01:04 PM~9878260
> *S. D I THOUGHT YALL WAS COMING OUT WHAT HAPPEND
> *



DO YALL HAVE SOMETHING DOWN THEIR THATS HOT IN SAN DIEGO


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

KING CHIPER YOU BACK


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

DENA4LIFE_SB- homie u a new booty on this site. u need to calm that woofing ur doing down. all this bullshit about getting big john and his death wagon. homie stop using someone elses car to do something you cant. build ur own shit and talk about using it. stop living off someone elses ride.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 6 2008, 01:31 PM~9878415
> *DENA4LIFE_SB-  homie u a new booty on this site.  u need to calm that woofing ur doing down.  all this bullshit about getting big john and his death wagon.  homie stop using someone elses car to do something you cant.  build ur own shit and talk about using it.  stop living off someone elses ride.
> *


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 6 2008, 01:31 PM~9878415
> *DENA4LIFE_SB-  homie u a new booty on this site.  u need to calm that woofing ur doing down.  all this bullshit about getting big john and his death wagon.  homie stop using someone elses car to do something you cant.  build ur own shit and talk about using it.  stop living off someone elses ride.
> *


MAN WHERE ARE YOU SO I CAN BRING MY CAR AND BREAK YO ASS OFF SO YOU CAN SIT AND SHUT UP


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

modesto, ca. take that lead out then come talk to me


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 6 2008, 01:31 PM~9878415
> *DENA4LIFE_SB-  homie u a new booty on this site.  u need to calm that woofing ur doing down.  all this bullshit about getting big john and his death wagon.  homie stop using someone elses car to do something you cant.  build ur own shit and talk about using it.  stop living off someone elses ride.
> *



YOUR RITE MY CAR DOSE NOT DO ALL THOSE INCHS LIKE THE DEATH WAGON BUT IT DOSE MORE THAN YOUR BULLSHIT WAGON I JUST WANTED YOU TO HOP A WAGON BUT DONT BIG IS MY BOY SO EVEN AFTER I BREAK YOU OFF THEN THE WOLVES WILL FOLLOW


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 6 2008, 01:36 PM~9878439
> *modesto, ca.  take that lead out then come talk to me
> *



I WOULD NEVER DO THAT BECAUSE THEN I WOULD ONLY BE DOING 37 INCH LIKE YOU SON SO KILL IT AND GET YOU SOME BECAUSE WHEN I SEE YOU I DONT WANT TO HEAR ALL THAT CRYING


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

homie that wagon aint even built. its not even close to being built.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 6 2008, 01:43 PM~9878501
> *homie that wagon aint even built.  its not even close to being built.
> *


SO WHAT YOU WANT TO HOP ME WITH SON


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

shit on the real we got 2 regals that both need work lol. blew em up a few months ago and just havent found the time or money to fix em lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

hell u got any remote control cars that hop i got a couple lol


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 6 2008, 02:50 PM~9878566
> *hell u got any remote control cars that hop i got a couple lol
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 6 2008, 01:48 PM~9878549
> *shit on the real we got 2 regals that both need work lol.  blew em up a few months ago and just havent found the time or money to fix em lol
> *



WELL WHEN YOU GET YO MONEY RITE CALL BIG JOHN IF YOU DONT KNOW HIM THEN LOOK FOR THE REAL BIG JOHN THEN PM HIM AND TELL HIM YOUR READY TO BE THE MAN AND GET INCHS THATS ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IF YOU DONT WANT TO DO THAT THEN HIT ME BACK UP I HAVE A FULL FAME REGAL YOU CAN GET THAT AND PUT ALL THE LED YOU WANT I KNOW I KNOW YOU DONT USE LEAD RITE


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 6 2008, 01:50 PM~9878566
> *hell u got any remote control cars that hop i got a couple lol
> *



NO I GOT A GAS CAR THATS FAST AND SOME HOT ASS MODELS CARS WITH A GANG OF BB'S AND PENNYS IN THE TRUNK FOR HELP AIN'T THAT RITE STICK DUCE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 6 2008, 01:36 PM~9878439
> *modesto, ca.  take that lead out then come talk to me
> *



SO YOU READY TODAY OR WHAT LET ME KNOW SON


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

sorry homie aint gonna be ready for a while. no extra cash to play with to replace the parts i need.


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Feb 5 2008, 09:58 PM~9874466
> *i know your bumper is worth some money because is has alot of weight in their the car wont even come back that how the scream team gets down  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


PUT UR MONEY WHERE UR MOUTH IS!!!!!!!!BET 5 STACKS THERES NO WEIGHT IN MY BACKBUMPER??? THATS HOW WE GET DOWN YOU LITTLE ROOKIE WE USE ALL POWER!!!!!! :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Feb 6 2008, 07:40 PM~9881946
> *PUT  UR MONEY WHERE UR MOUTH IS!!!!!!!!BET 5 STACKS THERES NO WEIGHT IN MY BACKBUMPER??? THATS HOW WE GET DOWN YOU LITTLE ROOKIE WE USE ALL POWER!!!!!! :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :nono:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

HI LITTLE HAPPY hno: hno: hno: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Feb 6 2008, 08:52 PM~9882106
> *HI LITTLE HAPPY  hno:  hno:  hno:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


DON'T TELL HIM THAT HE MIGHT GO TELL THE ALL STARS :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Feb 6 2008, 08:40 PM~9881946
> *PUT  UR MONEY WHERE UR MOUTH IS!!!!!!!!BET 5 STACKS THERES NO WEIGHT IN MY BACKBUMPER??? THATS HOW WE GET DOWN YOU LITTLE ROOKIE WE USE ALL POWER!!!!!! :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :nono:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Feb 6 2008, 07:52 PM~9882106
> *HI LITTLE HAPPY  hno:  hno:  hno:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 COMING SOON :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :around: :around:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> DON'T TELL HIM THAT HE MIGHT GO TELL THE ALL STARS :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:
> [/quote  I THOUGHT U WERE SINGLE PUMP :0 :0 :0 YOU LYING PIECE OF MANTECA!! I HEARD ALREADY!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

:0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> > DON'T TELL HIM THAT HE MIGHT GO TELL THE ALL STARS :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:
> > [/quote  I THOUGHT U WERE SINGLE PUMP :0 :0 :0 YOU LYING PIECE OF MANTECA!! I HEARD ALREADY!!!!!! :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Feb 6 2008, 01:32 PM~9878420


HE GOT A CAR COME ON DOWN WE WILL BREAK U OFF WITH HIS CUTTY
KING FISH


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

GARCIA CUSTOMS :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Feb 6 2008, 09:19 PM~9883183
> *GARCIA CUSTOMS :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Feb 6 2008, 08:40 PM~9881946
> *PUT  UR MONEY WHERE UR MOUTH IS!!!!!!!!BET 5 STACKS THERES NO WEIGHT IN MY BACKBUMPER??? THATS HOW WE GET DOWN YOU LITTLE ROOKIE WE USE ALL POWER!!!!!! :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :nono:
> *


MAKE IT FALL BACK DOWN THEN I MIGHT BELEAVE U


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> > DON'T TELL HIM THAT HE MIGHT GO TELL THE ALL STARS :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:
> > [/quote  I THOUGHT U WERE SINGLE PUMP :0 :0 :0 YOU LYING PIECE OF MANTECA!! I HEARD ALREADY!!!!!! :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: MAN SPIKE WE DOING BAD!!!!


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Feb 6 2008, 10:21 PM~9883214
> *MAKE IT FALL BACK DOWN THEN I MIGHT BELEAVE U
> *


*BRING SOME MONEY OR YOUR RAGEDY AS CUTLESS AND ILL MAKE RAIN 4 U*


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Feb 7 2008, 01:11 AM~9883671
> *BRING SOME MONEY OR YOUR RAGEDY AS CUTLESS AND ILL MAKE RAIN 4 U
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

homie im not concerned with loosing. cuz you win some u loose some. its just the way it goes. what does matter is the respect u show towards ur competitor whether ur win or loose. its not all that shit talking and trash talking people do then they look like fuckin idiots when they loose. if i did even come up there and ur homie did beat me, id gladly go shake the homies hand, he did his thing i cant hate on that. you like lowriding and hittin switches then show the respect to the game. its how u conduct urselves that earns u respect whether u win or loose. i got nothing to prove to no one. everyone that knows me on this site, knows i help out a lot of folks on here and i dont trash talk to no one or trash talk about someone. my whole point of messagin on this topic was the fact that a homie said everyone uses weight. and i merely said not everyone uses it. and the homie asked for proof and i showed it. i didnt talk no shit to anyone, i showed the homie respect and didnt say a thing other than what i had to say. and thats just real talk


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Feb 6 2008, 10:40 PM~9883409
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: MAN SPIKE WE DOING BAD!!!!
> *


ALL U HAVE 2 DO IS PUT UR MONEY WHERE UR MOUTH IS I GOT 10,000 AND I'LL POP MY TRUNK AND LET U LOOK OVRE THE HOL CAR!!!!! ALL THAT WAS A LIL BITCH THAT CAME 2 MY SHOP & had 2 hate like all the haters !!!!!!!! so if u got THE ''10'' U CAN LOOK IF NOT JUST PULL UP


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 7 2008, 06:20 PM~9890056
> *ALL U HAVE 2 DO IS PUT UR MONEY WHERE UR MOUTH IS I GOT 10,000 AND I'LL POP MY TRUNK AND LET U LOOK OVRE THE HOL CAR!!!!!  ALL THAT WAS A LIL BITCH THAT CAME 2 MY SHOP  & had 2 hate like all the haters  !!!!!!!! so if u got THE ''10''  U CAN LOOK IF NOT JUST PULL UP
> *


I WONDER WHO IT WAS!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :uh:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 7 2008, 07:50 PM~9890356
> *I WONDER WHO IT WAS!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :uh:
> *


YOU SENT HIM ***!!!! :0


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

:0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 7 2008, 07:01 PM~9890445
> *YOU SENT HIM ***!!!! :0
> *


TAKE IT EASY FAT BOY WHY SO AGGRESIVE CAUSE UR COVER IS BLOWN STOP CRYING!!!! :0 :0 :0 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 7 2008, 09:11 PM~9891321
> *
> TAKE IT EASY FAT BOY WHY SO AGGRESIVE CAUSE UR COVER IS BLOWN STOP CRYING!!!! :0  :0  :0  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :uh: I TOLD U ''10'' & U CAN SEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 7 2008, 08:20 PM~9890056
> *ALL U HAVE 2 DO IS PUT UR MONEY WHERE UR MOUTH IS I GOT 10,000 AND I'LL POP MY TRUNK AND LET U LOOK OVRE THE HOL CAR!!!!!  ALL THAT WAS A LIL BITCH THAT CAME 2 MY SHOP  & had 2 hate like all the haters  !!!!!!!! so if u got THE ''10''  U CAN LOOK IF NOT JUST PULL UP
> *


WELL YOU KNOW I HAVE THE 10,AND SECOND WHAT DO YOU WANT 10 FOR?DONT TELL ME FOR YOUR PIECE OF SHIT.WELL YA MAYBE FOR THE 64.AND DONT WORRY YOU WILL SEE ME SOON


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Feb 6 2008, 11:11 PM~9883671
> *BRING SOME MONEY OR YOUR RAGEDY AS CUTLESS AND ILL MAKE RAIN 4 U
> *


i know u out of all people are not calling nobody shit ragedy thats a pice of shit u are hoppin and u got 3 pumps to the face so dont hate on my shit your car works but it does get stuck i have a car but yall out of my lead but tell your boy spike i will bust his fat ass yall all ride together and suck on each other balls this is team allstars we dont give a fuck


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 7 2008, 01:07 AM~9884364
> *homie im not concerned with loosing.  cuz you win some u loose some.  its just the way it goes.  what does matter is the respect u show towards ur competitor whether ur win or loose.  its not all that shit talking and trash talking people do then they look like fuckin idiots when they loose.  if i did even come up there and ur homie did beat me, id gladly go shake the homies hand, he did his thing i cant hate on that.  you like lowriding and hittin switches then show the respect to the game.  its how u conduct urselves that earns u respect whether u win or loose.  i got nothing to prove to no one.  everyone that knows me on this site, knows i help out a lot of folks on here and i dont trash talk to no one or trash talk about someone.  my whole point of messagin on this topic was the fact that a homie said everyone uses weight.  and i merely said not everyone uses it. and the homie asked for proof and i showed it.  i didnt talk no shit to anyone, i showed the homie respect and didnt say a thing other than what i had to say.  and thats just real talk
> *


thats real low riden i can respect that u cant win them all and all u can do is make a name for yourself on the streets


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Feb 7 2008, 11:49 PM~9892758
> *i know u out of all people are not calling nobody shit ragedy thats a pice of shit u are hoppin and u got 3 pumps to the face so dont hate on my shit your car works but it does get stuck i have a car but yall out of my lead but tell your boy spike i will bust his fat ass yall all ride together and suck on each other balls this is team allstars we dont give a fuck
> *


QUIT FLAPPING YOUR FUCKING GUMS :0 :0 AND PUT YOUR MONEY WHERE YOUR MOUTH IS, I ONLY USE 2 TO THE NOSE...............ITS ALL I NEED TO SERVE YOUR ASS :0 :0 :0


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Feb 7 2008, 11:49 PM~9892758
> * yall all ride together and suck on each other balls this is team allstars we dont give a fuck
> *


LOOK WHO THE FUCKS TALKING.............U NEED TO GO BACK AND RE READ ALL YOUR BULLSHIT POSTS AND SEE WHO SUCKS ON WHOSE BALLS :0 :0 :0 

THERE YOU GO SUCKING BALLS AGAIN CHEERLEADING 4 NO STARS :uh: :uh:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

STOP CRYING FUCKIN FAGSTARS AND PULL UP.RADICAL IS RADICAL DON'T MATTER WHAT YOU GOT TO THE FRONT.SINCE WHEN RADICAL HAVE RULES?AND LIKE HE SAID PUT YOU MONEY ON THE TABLE SO YOU CAN JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

gmorg- true dat homie. unfortuantely out here where i live we got riders, but we really dont have any hoppers. and the ones we do have is a friend of mine and the other 2 arent. and they are always wolfing and talking shit and then they try to come to the car club bbq's that they hold with family friends and us fellow riders and always wolfing there too and starting shit, and when they loose 1 fucker that came with them wants to try and go get a gun and shit.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 7 2008, 08:12 PM~9891339
> *:uh:  I  TOLD U ''10'' & U CAN SEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


10 CHEESE BURGERS!!


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 8 2008, 04:44 AM~9893501
> *10 CHEESE BURGERS!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Feb 7 2008, 09:58 PM~9891844
> *WELL YOU KNOW I HAVE THE 10,AND SECOND WHAT DO YOU WANT 10 FOR?DONT TELL ME FOR YOUR PIECE OF SHIT.WELL YA MAYBE FOR THE 64.AND DONT WORRY YOU WILL SEE ME SOON
> *


well I DON'T WANT 2 SAY SHIT 2 U CUZ YOU'LL GO CRY 2 JHONNY !!!! LIKE U DID LAST TIME AND AS FAR AS PIECE OF SHIT WHAT IS YOUR'S ~!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 8 2008, 12:01 PM~9895203
> *well I DON'T WANT  2 SAY SHIT 2 U CUZ YOU'LL GO CRY 2 JHONNY !!!! LIKE U DID LAST TIME  AND AS FAR AS PIECE OF SHIT WHAT IS YOUR'S ~!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


CRYING TO JOHNY ABOUT WHAT?YOU GOT ME FUCKED UP SPIKE!YOUR CAR HOPS PRETTY GOOD BUT STOP SAYING ITS A SINGLE.THESE ARE THE STREETS AND YA MY WAGON IS A PIECE OF SHIT JUST LIKE YOURS.ID RATHER PUT MY MONEY IN MY 64 AND 61 RAGS.EVERYONE HERE IS HOPPING PIECES OF SHIT ANYWAYS SO WHY PUT SO MUCH INTO THEM JUST BREAK THEM.DONT WORRY ILL BREAK YOU OFF SOON ENOUGH JUST LET ME TAKE CARE OF THIS PERSONAL BULLSHIT AND YOU WILL BE THE FIRST ON THE LIST


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Feb 8 2008, 11:42 AM~9895976
> *CRYING TO JOHNY ABOUT WHAT?YOU GOT ME FUCKED UP SPIKE!YOUR CAR HOPS PRETTY GOOD BUT STOP SAYING ITS A SINGLE.THESE ARE THE STREETS AND YA MY WAGON IS A PIECE OF SHIT JUST LIKE YOURS.ID RATHER PUT MY MONEY IN MY 64 AND 61 RAGS.EVERYONE HERE IS HOPPING PIECES OF SHIT ANYWAYS SO WHY PUT SO MUCH INTO THEM JUST BREAK THEM.DONT WORRY ILL BREAK YOU OFF SOON ENOUGH JUST LET ME TAKE CARE OF THIS PERSONAL BULLSHIT AND YOU WILL BE THE FIRST ON THE LIST
> *


its single and ready to mingle :cheesy:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 8 2008, 02:42 PM~9896379
> *its single and ready to mingle :cheesy:
> *


SINGLE DOUBLE IT DONT REALLY MATTER!ITS A HOPPER AND I WILL BREAK IT OFF SOON


----------



## Ryderz Hydraulics (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 30 2008, 07:57 PM~9826544
> *TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS IN A REAL REAL WAY HOME BOY IF YOU AINT WITH US YOUR AGAINST US
> *


 :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Feb 8 2008, 03:29 PM~9897255
> *SINGLE DOUBLE IT DONT REALLY MATTER!ITS A HOPPER AND I WILL BREAK IT OFF SOON
> *


YOUR THE MAN


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Feb 8 2008, 12:42 PM~9895976
> *CRYING TO JOHNY ABOUT WHAT?YOU GOT ME FUCKED UP SPIKE!YOUR CAR HOPS PRETTY GOOD BUT STOP SAYING ITS A SINGLE.THESE ARE THE STREETS AND YA MY WAGON IS A PIECE OF SHIT JUST LIKE YOURS.ID RATHER PUT MY MONEY IN MY 64 AND 61 RAGS.EVERYONE HERE IS HOPPING PIECES OF SHIT ANYWAYS SO WHY PUT SO MUCH INTO THEM JUST BREAK THEM.DONT WORRY ILL BREAK YOU OFF SOON ENOUGH JUST LET ME TAKE CARE OF THIS PERSONAL BULLSHIT AND YOU WILL BE THE FIRST ON THE LIST
> *


 :uh: u did it 2 so y cry!!!!! if I WAS STILL A MANIACO U'D BE CHEERLEADING  LIKE U DID BEFOR :biggrin:


----------



## charlee (Apr 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 8 2008, 07:46 PM~9898356
> *:uh: u did it 2 so y cry!!!!!  if I WAS STILL A MANIACO U'D BE CHEERLEADING   LIKE U DID BEFOR :biggrin:
> *


i didnt know any of my members where cheerleading but i got a double just like ures if u wanna hopp and my trey rag will be done in 2 weeks and ill hopp that shit to so take ure pick spike


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charlee_@Feb 8 2008, 07:58 PM~9898857
> *i didnt know any of my members where cheerleading but i got a double just like ures if u wanna hopp and my trey rag will be done in 2 weeks and ill hopp that shit to so take ure pick spike
> *


it's a date  in fact if u take a pump out i'll pop my trunk!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 8 2008, 07:46 PM~9898356
> *:uh: u did it 2 so y cry!!!!!  if I WAS STILL A MANIACO U'D BE CHEERLEADING   LIKE U DID BEFOR :biggrin:
> *


HAHA LOOK WHOS THE CHEERLEADER,YOUR IN ALL THESE TOPICS EITHER CHEERING BIG BOI,NENE TODD,I MEAN THE LIST GOES ON AND ON,AS FOR ME I HAVE NEVER CHEERED FOR YOU AND NEVER WILL,MAN IM SUPRISED I TALK TO YOU WITH ALL THE SHIT YOU HEAR ON THE STREETS BUT WHATEVER


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

SHIT IM GLAD YOU AINT A MANIACO,WE DONT NEED YOUR KIND IN THE CLUB,OH AND THERES A PICNIC IN MORENO VALLEY TOMARROW,IM TIRED OF ALL YOUR CRYING AND CHEERING SO PULL UP OR SHUT UP


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Feb 8 2008, 10:50 PM~9900265
> * SHIT IM GLAD YOU AINT A MANIACO,WE DONT NEED YOUR KIND IN THE CLUB,OH AND THERES A PICNIC IN MORENO VALLEY TOMARROW,IM TIRED OF ALL YOUR CRYING AND CHEERING SO PULL UP OR SHUT UP
> *


YA THAT'S Y I LEFT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I DID MORE THEN U EVER WILL BUT LIKE SAID BEFOR I STILL LIKE U ????? NOT UR OK !!!!!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Feb 7 2008, 11:51 PM~9892772
> *thats real low riden i can respect that u cant win them all and all u can do is make a name for yourself on the streets
> *



:uh: NOT U AGAIN


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

so when is the big hop of the champs????????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Feb 8 2008, 11:33 PM~9900512
> *so when is the big hop of the champs????????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ASS SOON AS MY MEMBER ''O'' I MEAN BLACK MAGIC GET'S ON HIS SHIT!!!! :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

* I GUSS U STILL HAVE 2 GO 2 A MAJSTIC*


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 9 2008, 01:41 AM~9900560
> *    I GUSS U STILL HAVE 2 GO 2 A MAJSTIC
> *


*
what do u mean???*


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Feb 8 2008, 11:44 PM~9900570
> *what do u mean???
> *


YA PINKY STILL HAS 2 GO THE MAJETICS 2 GET INHC :biggrin:


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Feb 8 2008, 10:50 PM~9900265
> * SHIT IM GLAD YOU AINT A MANIACO,WE DONT NEED YOUR KIND IN THE CLUB,OH AND THERES A PICNIC IN MORENO VALLEY TOMARROW,IM TIRED OF ALL YOUR CRYING AND CHEERING SO PULL UP OR SHUT UP
> *


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 .....................


> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Feb 8 2008, 11:33 PM~9900512
> *so when is the big hop of the champs????????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Feb 9 2008, 12:28 AM~9900774
> *    :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 .....................
> *


 :uh: GET OUT OF HERE U DON'T HAVE A CAR *** :uh:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 9 2008, 12:52 AM~9900605
> *YA PINKY STILL HAS 2 GO THE MAJETICS 2 GET INHC :biggrin:
> *


WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?RON? MAN GET YOUR SHIT STRAIGHT,SPIKE.RON HAS BEEN MY BOY WAY BEFORE EVEN WHEN BLVD WAS ROLLING WITH HIM,NOW CAUSE HE GOT JUMPED IN,OH MY BAD THAT WAS YOU.WELL NOW THAT HES A MAJESTIC I CANT ROLL WITH HIM.MAN SPIKE MOST OF THE PEOPLE BUY FROM HIM AND HES MY BOY SO WHAT MAKES YOU THINK YOU CAN CHANGE THAT.HONESTLY SPIKE YOU ALWAYS TALK SHIT AND END UP ALL BUTT HURT AT THE END......AS I RECALL YOUR BIG MOUTH GOT YOU LOCKED UP,MAYBE GOT YOU OUT AND YOU STILL DONT LEARN!!!! GROW UP ALREADY AND SHUT IT :twak: AND AS FOR RON HES ALWAYS ON HERE LET HIM SPEAK FOR HIMSELF


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 9 2008, 12:35 AM~9900532
> *ASS SOON AS MY  MEMBER  ''O'' I MEAN BLACK MAGIC GET'S ON HIS SHIT!!!! :0
> *


OH NOW YOU NEED MEMBERS,WASNT IT YOU TALKING ABOUT FUCK A CLUB,ILL DO IT ALL ON MY OWN,AND I QUOTE THAT!! IM SURPRISED THEY WOULD JUMP YOU IN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 9 2008, 12:10 AM~9900371
> *YA THAT'S Y I LEFT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I DID MORE THEN U EVER WILL BUT LIKE SAID BEFOR I STILL LIKE U ????? NOT  UR OK !!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?ALL YOU DO IS TALK TO MUCH!JOHNNY BUILT YOUR CARS BACK IN THE DAY AND NOW TODD BUILDS THEM!! YOU STILL DONT IMPRESS ME!ALL YOU HAVE IS A 64 AND WOW IM FINISHING A RAG 4,AND YOUR JUNK HOPPER IS GOING TO GET BROKE OFF,SO WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?HONESTLY YOUR BARKING UP THE WRONG TREE CAUSE YOU AINT GOT RESPECT HERE OR FROM YOUR OWN CLUB


----------



## charlee (Apr 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 8 2008, 09:35 PM~9899170
> *it's a date    in fact if u take a pump out i'll pop my trunk!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


man ure cover is blown its a double so dont keep up trying to act like its a single but u let me know when ure ready i just got back from a vacation and u could be my first victum


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Feb 9 2008, 09:07 AM~9901984
> *WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?RON? MAN GET YOUR SHIT STRAIGHT,SPIKE.RON HAS BEEN MY BOY WAY BEFORE EVEN WHEN BLVD WAS ROLLING WITH HIM,NOW CAUSE HE GOT JUMPED IN,OH MY BAD THAT WAS YOU.WELL NOW THAT HES A MAJESTIC I CANT ROLL WITH HIM.MAN SPIKE MOST OF THE PEOPLE BUY FROM HIM AND HES MY BOY SO WHAT MAKES YOU THINK YOU CAN CHANGE THAT.HONESTLY SPIKE YOU ALWAYS TALK SHIT AND END UP ALL BUTT HURT AT THE END......AS I RECALL YOUR BIG MOUTH GOT YOU LOCKED UP,MAYBE GOT YOU OUT AND YOU STILL DONT LEARN!!!! GROW UP ALREADY AND SHUT IT :twak: AND AS FOR RON HES ALWAYS ON HERE LET HIM SPEAK FOR HIMSELF
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Feb 9 2008, 10:07 AM~9901984
> *WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?RON? MAN GET YOUR SHIT STRAIGHT,SPIKE.RON HAS BEEN MY BOY WAY BEFORE EVEN WHEN BLVD WAS ROLLING WITH HIM,NOW CAUSE HE GOT JUMPED IN,OH MY BAD THAT WAS YOU.WELL NOW THAT HES A MAJESTIC I CANT ROLL WITH HIM.MAN SPIKE MOST OF THE PEOPLE BUY FROM HIM AND HES MY BOY SO WHAT MAKES YOU THINK YOU CAN CHANGE THAT.HONESTLY SPIKE YOU ALWAYS TALK SHIT AND END UP ALL BUTT HURT AT THE END......AS I RECALL YOUR BIG MOUTH GOT YOU LOCKED UP,MAYBE GOT YOU OUT AND YOU STILL DONT LEARN!!!! GROW UP ALREADY AND SHUT IT :twak: AND AS FOR RON HES ALWAYS ON HERE LET HIM SPEAK FOR HIMSELF
> *


 :uh: well IF U DON SO MUCH 4 UR !!!!! CLUB U BEEN TRYING 2 BRING OUT THE SAME SHIT SINS U GOT IN THE CLUB!!!! ''O''' YA U HAVE A TRANSFORMER TRUK THATS NOT A LOLO SO HOW DO U IMPRESS ANYONE AND I THINK YOU WERE IN THE SAME SITUATION SO HOW DID U GET OUT? & AS FAR AS JHONNY HE NEVER BILT MY SHIT WE SAN ASK HIM IF U WANT!!!! BUT I GUSS U HAD 2 BE IN THE CLUB LONG ENOUGH 2 NOW


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Feb 9 2008, 10:15 AM~9902008
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?ALL YOU DO IS TALK TO MUCH!JOHNNY BUILT YOUR CARS BACK IN THE DAY AND NOW TODD BUILDS THEM!! YOU STILL DONT IMPRESS ME!ALL YOU HAVE IS A 64 AND WOW IM FINISHING A RAG 4,AND YOUR JUNK HOPPER IS GOING TO GET BROKE OFF,SO WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?HONESTLY YOUR BARKING UP THE WRONG TREE CAUSE YOU AINT GOT RESPECT HERE OR FROM YOUR OWN CLUB
> *


RESPECT O U HAVE A LOT :uh: NOT WHIT THAT LAWNMOREWAGON I'LL LET U BARK!! ME AND UR BOY JHONNY ARE GOING 2 LUNCH HIS ALMOST READY 4 HIS COLORS :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 9 2008, 12:42 PM~9902570
> *RESPECT O  U HAVE A LOT  :uh:  NOT WHIT THAT LAWNMOREWAGON  I'LL LET U BARK!!  ME AND UR BOY JHONNY  ARE GOING 2  LUNCH HIS ALMOST READY 4 HIS COLORS :biggrin:
> *


with johnny    i thought you did shit on your own,going back to your roots?we dont want you :twak: well you where with johnny,then todd hey why dont you try ron now


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

:nono: :nono:* why wasnt i invited to the stuckfest in moreno valley*


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Feb 10 2008, 12:30 AM~9906759
> *:nono:  :nono:*



BECAUSE YOU NEAVER SHOW UP I THOUGHT YOU WERE COMING 2 THE SHOP JUST LIKE I THOUGHT A NO SHOW  :0


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Feb 10 2008, 12:30 AM~9906759
> *:nono:  :nono:*



BECAUSE YOU NEAVER SHOW UP I THOUGHT YOU WERE COMING 2 THE SHOP JUST LIKE I THOUGHT A NO SHOW  :0


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Feb 10 2008, 01:46 AM~9907061
> *BECAUSE YOU NEAVER  SHOW UP I THOUGHT YOU WERE COMING 2 THE SHOP JUST LIKE I THOUGHT A NO SHOW [/size][/color] :0
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

R U READY TO GET SERVED???? :0 :0 :0


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Feb 5 2008, 08:24 PM~9872791
> *what car do u know thats out on the bumper in 60s with no kind of weight
> *


There are alot of cars out here that do 60 plus without weight. There is 1 in my club that does 80+ without any weight.








This car was built 4 years ago.








Notice the wheels and TIRES and they are in the middle of the wheelwell. :biggrin: 
And here is the rack so you can see whats in there.








And the car has a V8. It can be done just because you guys choose not to put in the effort to get it there without weight doesn't mean it can't be done. Go ahead and talk all you want about how you will serve it I don't care. If you can't drive the car it ISN'T A CAR its a prop.


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 9 2008, 01:42 PM~9902570
> *RESPECT O  U HAVE A LOT  :uh:  NOT WHIT THAT LAWNMOREWAGON  I'LL LET U BARK!!  ME AND UR BOY JHONNY  ARE GOING 2  LUNCH HIS ALMOST READY 4 HIS COLORS :biggrin:
> *


STILL WAITING FOR YOU SPIKE,YOU SAID YOU WHERE COMING THEN SHUT OFF YOUR PHONE!! MAN I TOLD YOU ALL YOU DO IS TALK :twak: :twak: WELL I GUESS YOU ARE IMPROVING,BY SHUTTING OFF YOUR PHONE YOU REALLY ARENT TALKING SO MUCH


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 10 2008, 01:45 PM~9909073
> *There are alot of cars out here that do 60 plus without weight. There is 1 in my club that does 80+ without any weight.
> 
> 
> ...


HERE WE GO AGAING!! DIDNT WE ALREADY HAVE THIS TOPIC WITH THE MIDWEST?EITHER PULL UP OR SHUT UP,GET ALL YOUR MIDWEST PEOPLE AND ALL WE NEED IS LA AND HANDLE IT


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Feb 10 2008, 04:56 PM~9910005
> *HERE WE GO AGAING!! DIDNT WE ALREADY HAVE THIS TOPIC WITH THE MIDWEST?EITHER PULL UP OR SHUT UP,GET ALL YOUR MIDWEST PEOPLE AND ALL WE NEED IS LA AND HANDLE IT
> *


Didn't I say you guys would do this. :biggrin: All I said was it is possible to hop without weight. I could build them like you guys do but CHOOSE not to because there is no challange to do what you guys are doing. You guys just figured out that getting stuck ain't cool. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Feb 10 2008, 02:56 PM~9910005
> *HERE WE GO AGAING!! DIDNT WE ALREADY HAVE THIS TOPIC WITH THE MIDWEST?EITHER PULL UP OR SHUT UP,GET ALL YOUR MIDWEST PEOPLE AND ALL WE NEED IS LA AND HANDLE IT
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 10 2008, 05:55 PM~9911084
> *Didn't I say you guys would do this. :biggrin:  All I said was it is possible to hop without weight. I could build them like you guys do but CHOOSE not to because there is no challange to do what you guys are doing. You guys just figured out that getting stuck ain't cool. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: I THINK STUCK CARS ARE COOL :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Feb 10 2008, 02:53 PM~9909987
> *STILL WAITING FOR YOU SPIKE,YOU SAID YOU WHERE COMING THEN SHUT OFF YOUR PHONE!! MAN I TOLD YOU ALL YOU DO IS TALK :twak:  :twak: WELL I GUESS YOU ARE IMPROVING,BY SHUTTING OFF YOUR PHONE YOU REALLY ARENT TALKING SO MUCH
> *


TEAM HOW HIGH AND THE ALL STARS HADE A GOOD TIME LAST NIGHT GOOD HOP PINKY SPIKE WAS A NO SHOW :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 10 2008, 06:17 PM~9911227
> * :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: I THINK STUCK CARS ARE COOL  :0
> *


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 10 2008, 07:20 PM~9911247
> *TEAM HOW HIGH AND THE ALL STARS HADE A GOOD TIME LAST NIGHT GOOD HOP PINKY SPIKE WAS A NO SHOW :0
> *


LIKE ALWAYS SPIKE WITH ALL THAT BARK AND NO BITE.. :0 WHAT UP DARREL IT WAS COOL.... :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Feb 10 2008, 01:46 AM~9907061
> *BECAUSE YOU NEAVER  SHOW UP I THOUGHT YOU WERE COMING 2 THE SHOP JUST LIKE I THOUGHT A NO SHOW [/size][/color] :0
> *


JUST LIKE SPIKE...WHAT UP LIL JOHN


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Feb 10 2008, 08:53 PM~9912800
> *LIKE ALWAYS SPIKE WITH ALL THAT BARK AND NO BITE.. :0 WHAT UP DARREL IT WAS COOL.... :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 10 2008, 12:45 PM~9909073
> *There are alot of cars out here that do 60 plus without weight. There is 1 in my club that does 80+ without any weight.
> 
> 
> ...



STOP SHOWING THAT HEAVY ASS CAR YOU FORGOT WE SEEN THAT HOP ALREADY YOU DAM FOOL THAT CAR GOT MORE WEIGHT THAN 5 OF OUR CARS


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 10 2008, 06:55 PM~9911084
> *Didn't I say you guys would do this. :biggrin:  All I said was it is possible to hop without weight. I could build them like you guys do but CHOOSE not to because there is no challange to do what you guys are doing. You guys just figured out that getting stuck ain't cool. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MAN KILL IT BRING THAT HEAVY ASS CAR DOWN FROM KC TO PASADENA OR LA IN CAIL AND GET WHAT YOUR LOOKING FOR O YEA WE CAN PUT WEIGHT IN A CAR TO WITH OUT YOU SEEING IT OR WITH OUT IT BEEING IN THE RACK FOOL


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Feb 10 2008, 09:53 PM~9912800
> *LIKE ALWAYS SPIKE WITH ALL THAT BARK AND NO BITE.. :0 WHAT UP DARREL IT WAS COOL.... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: U KNOW WHERE I'M AT ?????????? :uh: Y ARE U ON HERE U DON'T HAVE A HOPPER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 11 2008, 07:18 PM~9919619
> *:uh:  U KNOW WHERE I'M AT  ?????????? :uh: Y ARE U ON HERE U DON'T HAVE A HOPPER  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 11 2008, 08:18 PM~9919619
> *:uh:  U KNOW WHERE I'M AT  ?????????? :uh: Y ARE U ON HERE U DON'T HAVE A HOPPER  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


im still here and i got a hopper!te estoy esperando gordito ya prendiste el telefono?


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 11 2008, 07:18 PM~9919619
> *:uh:   U KNOW WHERE I'M AT   ?????????? :uh: Y ARE U ON HERE U DON'T HAVE A HOPPER  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


NO... I GOT MORE THAN THAT HOMIE...... I JUST DON'T WANT TO SEE YOU GET BUT HURT AGAIN :tears: :tears: CRY ME A RIVER.....


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Feb 11 2008, 09:23 PM~9920642
> *NO... I GOT MORE THAN THAT HOMIE...... I JUST DON'T WANT TO SEE YOU GET BUT HURT AGAIN :tears:  :tears: CRY ME A RIVER.....
> *


there u go net banging & when the shit hits the fan u act like u friendly


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Feb 11 2008, 09:22 PM~9920627
> *im still here and i got a hopper!te estoy esperando gordito ya prendiste el telefono?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 11 2008, 10:39 PM~9920798
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: PINCHE SPIKE TE SALES


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 11 2008, 10:39 PM~9920798
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

is that u rick???


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 11 2008, 09:37 PM~9920778
> *there u go net banging & when the shit hits the fan u act like u friendly
> *


there you go trying to wolf on the computer and act like your a homie in person..yup when shit hit the fan you know were i was sitting here at the shop waiting for you to show up should i say more.....that what i thought homie! we will just leave it at that so don't go there with me son..you know what im about ese!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Feb 12 2008, 01:05 AM~9922323
> *there you go trying to wolf on the computer and act like your a homie in person..yup when shit hit the fan you know were i was sitting here at the shop waiting for you to show up should i say more.....that what i thought homie! we will just leave it at that so don't go there with me son..you know what im about ese!
> *


SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 11 2008, 09:37 PM~9920778
> *there u go net banging & when the shit hits the fan u act like u friendly
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Feb 12 2008, 01:05 AM~9922323
> *there you go trying to wolf on the computer and act like your a homie in person..yup when shit hit the fan you know were i was sitting here at the shop waiting for you to show up should i say more.....that what i thought homie! we will just leave it at that so don't go there with me son..you know what im about ese!
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 12 2008, 07:21 AM~9922780
> *SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------

